# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) شروحات :  Skip Google Verification TP-LINK Neffos Y5L - Bypass Google Protection

## salihmob

*      
منقول للفائده وتمت التجربه*

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا حبيبي_

----------


## hellboy2011

شكرا

----------

